# DTG Printing on Wood - any pretreatment needed? how to cure inks?



## Jpage (Nov 19, 2008)

This is probably posted somewhere, but I could not find it in a search.

I am going to be printing on a unfinished wooden plaque, and was wondering if I should be Pre-Treating it with anything? Also, what is the best way to cure the inks onto the wood?


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

Most natural substrates don't need pretreated! I have printed on would without pretreatment, I also didn't post treat but these were only temporary. I would use a clear spray on finish (enamel).


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Brian is correct. If it's unfinished wood you should not need a pretreatment to be able to print on it. Make sure if you are spraying a clear coat after that you use a clear ACRYLIC spray paint.

Harry


----------



## Jpage (Nov 19, 2008)

That's good to hear, No Pre Treatment!!!


----------



## Jpage (Nov 19, 2008)

I take it I just let it sit for a few hours, to cure the inks?? Any of this change if I want to print white??


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

What ink are you using? I use NazDar 9700 multi purpose or 5500 Gloss enamel.

If you want an opaque white, use the enamel. Let it dry overnight. 9700 dries in an hour. You can always put a fan to the finished product, just put an A/C filter on the fan to catch the dust


----------



## prospectpromos (Aug 19, 2008)

I also printed on wood that. We where at a loco arts supply shop I found a smal wooden box and tryed it, to my surprize it worked. Well I know it would. Looked great. Oh I printed it withmy anajet.


----------



## Jpage (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies, I am using a Flexi-Jet with Dupont Inks.


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

I didn't try white ink but I do not think white ink wold work properly. From what I understand the pretreatment causes the white ink to stay on top of the fibers of textiles (cotton). I think the white in would soak into the wood and be muted and blotted not giving a consistent coverage.


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

We have printed on lots of wood products including skateboards and guitars. For finer detail a precoat is really nice. On some, not all, raw woods the ink wicks into the wood along the grain. For a precoat we usually use Ink Aid Type two gloss, but on the guitar we used the type two with gold - it gives a cool sheen.

Let precoats, if used, air dry THOROUGHLY before printing on it- overnight is preferred. Be more cautious than usual not to let the print head brush the wood. After printing let it air dry overnight again if possible before topcoating with a water based acrylic. You can do it sooner but if any moisture remains it may mar the finish or cause flaking. We have often used the same settings we use for printing on canvas- lowering the ink levels to avoid oversaturation/pooling.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t62666.html


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

This one is white oak, sanded smooth without any pretreatment.


----------



## Jpage (Nov 19, 2008)

What are the settings you use for canvas printing?


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

Dan experimented long ago and came up with these settings- we start with them and then tweak as needed for each new substrate.

RIP settings, under ink configuration in the RIP set the
Cyan,Magenta and Yellow to 77% and the Black to 57%.
Don't forget to set these back to 100% when you do shirts.

Print single [email protected] 1440 x 720, select Canvas, and then Uni-directional in the RIP


----------



## prospectpromos (Aug 19, 2008)

I did pretreat I just printed it it looked good. I just let it air dry.


----------



## Squish33 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hey all! So I tried printing onto wood tonight laying down a base coat of white primer first. I let the primer dry thoroughly before printing and the result was....ok but not perfect.

The ink the printer laid down was kinda patchy as though it wasn't sticking / adhering to the surface properly.

I've let it dry out and it's still not great. I think it's probably the type of primer I used? Any suggestions what works well?

This is the primer I used - Valspar White Matt Primer & Undercoat 400ml | Departments | DIY at B&Q

I'm using a 4880 DTG printer with Dupont inks.


----------



## Squish33 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hey all!

So I tried my first print onto wood today and the result was...ok but not perfect.

I put a layer of white primer down first before sending it through the printer for colour (I left it to cure fully first).. The ink the printer laid down didn't seem to adhere to the surface properly and the colours were a little patchy as a result.

This is the primer I used - Valspar White Matt Primer & Undercoat 400ml | Departments | DIY at B&Q

Any suggestions where I may have gone wrong, different primer maybe?

I'm using a 4880 with Dupont inks!

Thanks


----------

